
Take a few easy steps to get SmartOn surveillance - tajen
https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/teach/smarton/surveillance/
======
tajen
This is a link, under the Google search bar, in the home page of Firefox. I
find it very cool that Mozilla communicates to customers under the banner "If
you are not under investigation, is it normal that your government ..."

